# Hybrids



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

I was wondering if any one had a hybrid of a cherry and gost shrimp or the bee and tiger. Any type of description would be great but pics would be better. Lets hear about those mut shrimp.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Cherries and ghost shrimp do not interbreed. I have seen tiger and bee mixes, where the head looks like a bee and the body has more straight stripes.


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

O darn I know that what I meant to say is snow ball shrimp a cherry shrimp. That is the one mix I am really interested in. But pics of any mix would be great


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

From what I've seen snow ball and cherry shrimp are the same specie


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

If you are lucky, you will likely need to selectively breed many generations before you end up with a true-breeding hybrid. 

You are unlikely to breed a cherry and a snowball to get a red shrimp with bright white eggs or a pink shrimp or whatever you are looking for. Most likely the offspring will revert to a wild type dull colored shrimp. With a carefully planned and executed selective breeding program, you may have success. 

Expect to spend some years dedicated to this project if you want to produce a true-breeding novel strain. Otherwise, just toss closely related shrimp in your tanks and occasionally you might get something interesting even though you will be unlikely to repeat it with any regularity or predicability.

If you do produce hybrids, it will be very important that you keep them to yourself or inform others that you are giving them hybrids. Most people want to keep their pure strains and don't want hybrids messing up the genes in their breeding populations.


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

yea I realize that It would take a long time to breed a new strain of shrimp. I am not really trying to do that though it would be cool, I just wanted to see if any one has mixed the two and if they have mix breed. I am thinking about doing this since I dont think they would revert back to wild type since they are both recessive genes but there is allot more to it then that. 

Is there any one that has mixed cherrys with another shrimp or know of a pic of one.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

h20 plant,

Go ahead and read (or re-read) a chapter or two on genetics in a basic biology textbook. Pay attention to the Mendel's early findings as a basic foundation for understanding how dominant and recessive genes express themselves over several generations.

Assuming that the snowball and cherry genes are caused by a simple recessive gene, your first generation of hybrids will not display either of these traits. But when you breed the hybrids with their siblings, you should get the original recessive traits to appear again in some of the shrimp.

Eventually you might end up with shrimp that express both the cherry and snowball genes (assuming that these genes are located in different regions of the chromosomes). What those would look like is anybody's guess at this point.

Good luck and I'll look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

trust me I know genetics and as far as the Mendel's stuff that is as basic as you can get thus the reason they teach it in HS. (aw the good old days) There is allot more that goes into the make up of form and function of an organism. I never thought they would revert to wild type I was just responding to your statement about that where you said they would. But there is a possibility that it could if things get mixed up. Any how I didnt want to talk about genetics that I know, I just wanted to see if any one has mixed cherries with other shrimp. Since things dont always turn out as expected on paper due to recombination and mutation.


----------



## h20 plant (Feb 18, 2006)

here is a pic of a hybrid its on pg 14 of this site. http://www.garnele-online.de/1964537.htm Thanks to Cray on shrimpnow.com ( http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?p=11399 )


----------

